# I received an email from Elitepeptides.com today



## mugzy (May 12, 2020)

So I received this email from elitepeptides.com today. Have any of you used or heard of this peptide supplier? I have been around a long time and never heard of them.




> Hello,
> 
> I own ElitePeptides.com and have a very solid reputation from being in business since mid 2013.  We are a US based company that ships and delivers only within the US.  All of our peptides come from a US lab.  I have been a fan of UGBodybuilding and looking for a site to pair up with.
> 
> ...



I asked do you have reviews and received this response:



> Yes!
> 
> We’ve been around since 2013 so we have tons of reviews  online.
> 
> ...



Lets not beat the guy up I'm just asking a few questions of you. Have you seen reviews of this peptide supplier? Please share a link if so.


----------



## mugzy (May 12, 2020)

Anybody on meso? Id so can you make a post to this link on meso and see if they have heard of elitepeptides please.

Research is showing me they were on 3 or 4 forums from 2013 to 2015 and then nothing. I'm curious why the disappeared.


----------



## j2048b (May 12, 2020)

Honestly never heard of them, ill ask a few in the know's and get back to this thread


----------



## mugzy (May 12, 2020)

j2048b said:


> Honestly never heard of them, ill ask a few in the know's and get back to this thread



That's why I asked. He claims "tons" of reviews online however I cannot find any. We could use a peptide supplier here at UG however some history of making a quality product is first and foremost.


----------



## j2048b (May 12, 2020)

mugzy said:


> That's why I asked. He claims "tons" of reviews online however I cannot find any. We could use a peptide supplier here at UG however some history of making a quality product is first and foremost.



I believe wesley inman might have a great one, ill ask him, he is a former strong man competitor, amino asylum if i remember correctly.... Freakin awesome company...

I invited him over and to speak with u as he also has his own supp company


----------



## Seeker (May 12, 2020)

Peptide companies are all suspect. I just prefer not to deal with any of them. We've seen a handful come and go here already


----------



## Bigmills (May 12, 2020)

I have definitely heard of them, but I've never dealt with them nor do I know anyone who has dealt with them..


----------



## tinymk (May 12, 2020)

Never heard of em


----------



## German89 (May 12, 2020)

Negative. Sorry


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 12, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Anybody on meso? Id so can you make a post to this link on meso and see if they have heard of elitepeptides please.
> 
> Research is showing me they were on 3 or 4 forums from 2013 to 2015 and then nothing. I'm curious why the disappeared.


  i cant speak for them but proven peptides had a real good rep for a while while in florida moved to nc and product went to trash...the way i would look into it is check the owners linked in profile..helps to see the character of people...how i found out all the reviews for pp are paid for .


----------



## TODAY (May 12, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Peptide companies are all suspect. I just prefer not to deal with any of them. We've seen a handful come and go here already


Agreed. The market has been a barrel of snakes ever since DatB left.


----------



## Steamboat (May 13, 2020)

I’m on a few other boards, and I I don’t recognize the name.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 13, 2020)

Dunno these lads.


----------



## SFGiants (May 13, 2020)

Been years since I have heard of them, I do remeber the name though!


----------



## gallileo60 (Aug 20, 2020)

I know this post is a couple of months old, and im a new member, BUT I have dealt with Elite Peptides many times..They are in Texas, as am I....I have no connection with them, but have ordered multiple times from them, and bugged the crap out of the owner...I have only used WU, and Walmart wire grams, never bit coin, or any other payment method...They do a 2 for 1 often, and also have Dis code, that he will give you if you ask...This was one reason I registered here was I read this post....Gotten dac, MtII, and a few other things from them..


----------



## BlueDog10 (Apr 25, 2022)

mugzy said:


> So I received this email from elitepeptides.com today. Have any of you used or heard of this peptide supplier? I have been around a long time and never heard of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used their bpc 157 and tb 500 mix, ghrp-6, and part 141. I don't believe their stuff is any good. The part 141 came in chunky damp looking powder, and it did nothing for me. Like taking water. Now I stick to peptidesciences, and their bpc 157 and tb 500 has really helped my knees.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 25, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> I've used their bpc 157 and tb 500 mix, ghrp-6, and part 141. I don't believe their stuff is any good. The part 141 came in chunky damp looking powder, and it did nothing for me. Like taking water. Now I stick to peptidesciences, and their bpc 157 and tb 500 has really helped my knees.


The question was asked in 2020 bro. I don't think it matters anymore.
Plus someone mentioned Wes Inman, the conspiracy nut from ASF. Amino Asylum has issues in case you were thinking about them.
I personally wouldn't touch any vendor or nutjob pushing shit on ASF which is run by a known rat.


----------



## Cochino (Apr 25, 2022)

I get melanotan from them. It does work as expected.  I can't speak for their other products.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 25, 2022)

Cochino said:


> I get melanotan from them. It does work as expected.  I can't speak for their other products.


yeah, no testing needed on that item. You know pretty quick if you have the real deal.


----------



## Cochino (Apr 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> yeah, no testing needed on that item. You know pretty quick if you have the real deal.


Yeah I'm sure they get their raws from the same source as everyone else does.

I like the two for one deal and if it is bunk, I'm not screwed for a large amount of coin.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> yeah, no testing needed on that item. You know pretty quick if you have the real deal.


Yep. Boners, flu like symptoms and a hell of a tan


----------



## Cochino (Apr 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yep. Boners, flu like symptoms and a hell of a tan


Never had flu symptoms but the bonerz are real lol.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 25, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Never had flu symptoms but the bonerz are real lol.


I always did at first. It’s been quite a few years. 
I’d load it and probably take way too much the first week. 
It also helped with fat loss.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I always did at first. It’s been quite a few years.
> I’d load it and probably take way too much the first week.
> It also helped with fat loss.


Yeah, the flu like symptoms come from taking too much. I had that too plus it gave me cha cha cha when I took too much.
I suppose it helps with fat loss in that sense cuz when you feel nauseous you don't feel like eating.
I will say this too, when I was out in the sun in the summer once there was a party and I ate too much junk food.
It seems the sun with the bad food led to explosive diarrhea the likes I have never experienced before. I was well into my MT2 and tan AF and I think I overdid it. I started backing off after that.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah, the flu like symptoms come from taking too much. I had that too plus it gave me cha cha cha when I took too much.
> I suppose it helps with fat loss in that sense cuz when you feel nauseous you don't feel like eating.
> I will say this too, when I was out in the sun in the summer once there was a party and I ate too much junk food.
> It seems the sun with the bad food led to explosive diarrhea the likes I have never experienced before. I was well into my MT2 and tan AF and I think I overdid it. I started backing off after that.


It wasn’t from any effect on appetite as the flu symptoms would only last a few days but not really mess with my meals. 
I’d get leaner on the without lowering calories.


----------



## Cochino (Apr 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah, the flu like symptoms come from taking too much. I had that too plus it gave me cha cha cha when I took too much.
> I suppose it helps with fat loss in that sense cuz when you feel nauseous you don't feel like eating.
> I will say this too, when I was out in the sun in the summer once there was a party and I ate too much junk food.
> It seems the sun with the bad food led to explosive diarrhea the likes I have never experienced before. I was well into my MT2 and tan AF and I think I overdid it. I started backing off after that.





lifter6973 said:


> Yeah, the flu like symptoms come from taking too much. I had that too plus it gave me cha cha cha when I took too much.
> I suppose it helps with fat loss in that sense cuz when you feel nauseous you don't feel like eating.
> I will say this too, when I was out in the sun in the summer once there was a party and I ate too much junk food.
> It seems the sun with the bad food led to explosive diarrhea the likes I have never experienced before. I was well into my MT2 and tan AF and I think I overdid it. I started backing off after that.


Idk I know it causes nausea in some people, but it never did for me. I used to load it up to 1mg/day, but I take it for different reasons than most people do.

I get plenty of sun here in South Texas and micro dosing melanotan  keeps the burn away. I'll do .02 MG for a couple of weeks then back off to once or twice a week. 

I've had my share of skin cancers removed and I think the mt2 helps prevent that.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 25, 2022)

j2048b said:


> I believe wesley inman might have a great one, ill ask him, he is a former strong man competitor, amino asylum if i remember correctly.... Freakin awesome company...
> 
> I invited him over and to speak with u as he also has his own supp company


@Adrenolin  this was a few yrs ago, so yeah they arent as good as they once were… i noticed u left me a wtf symbol hahah so i thought id explain


----------



## BlueDog10 (Apr 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> yeah, no testing needed on that item. You know pretty quick if you have the real deal.


Pt 141 is like melatonin stimulates sex drive? Am I wrong?


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 25, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> Pt 141 is like melatonin stimulates sex drive? Am I wrong?


I havent tried PT 141 but that supposedly is for boners.
MT2 is mainly for tanning but also gives you boners.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I havent tried PT 141 but that supposedly is for boners.
> MT2 is mainly for tanning but also gives you boners.


Pt141 was extracted and synthesized from mt2


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 25, 2022)

j2048b said:


> @Adrenolin  this was a few yrs ago, so yeah they arent as good as they once were… i noticed u left me a wtf symbol hahah so i thought id explain


The wtf was not for the company,  it was for inviting Wes. He's annoying lol... I tend to roll my eyes so much I get dizzzy.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 25, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Pt141 was extracted and synthesized from mt2


So it can work for tanning as well? Is it better than MT2 for wood?


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 25, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> The wtf was not for the company,  it was for inviting Wes. He's annoying lol... I tend to roll my eyes so much I get dizzzy.


I think he is insane actually.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> So it can work for tanning as well? Is it better than MT2 for wood?


No, it works only for the boners. It works better than Viagra imo


----------



## j2048b (Apr 25, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> The wtf was not for the company,  it was for inviting Wes. He's annoying lol... I tend to roll my eyes so much I get dizzzy.


Hahah yeah he is a different kind of guy


----------



## beefnewton (Apr 25, 2022)

The FDA-approved drug Vyleesi is the same thing as PT-141, dosed at 1750mcg... which is interesting, because most suggested doses of PT-141 are way below that.  Keep in mind that Vyleesi is targeted for women.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 25, 2022)

j2048b said:


> I believe wesley inman might have a great one, ill ask him, he is a former strong man competitor, amino asylum if i remember correctly.... Freakin awesome company...
> 
> I invited him over and to speak with u as he also has his own supp company


Fuck no! That weirdo snake oil sales man can stay over on asf


----------



## BlueDog10 (Apr 26, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> No, it works only for the boners. It works better than Viagra imo


The pt 141 from elitepeptides didn't do shit for me!! No boner!!


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 26, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> The pt 141 from elitepeptides didn't do shit for me!! No boner!!


Cool story.  Sorry you got bunk shit. I never spoke about elitepeptides specifically. I spoke in general, what pt141 is used for.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Fuck no! That weirdo snake oil sales man can stay over on asf


I don't know if it was you or someone else that stated they hated Wes when I was griping about ASF before. 
I kind of stood up for him at the time but that dude has gone over the edge not only with his constant nutty conspiracies but also with his behavior regarding him trying to cover for shit sources over at ASF when you made light of issues is enough for me to say no thank you in regards to having any association with him.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 26, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Cool story.  Sorry you got bunk shit. I never spoke about elitepeptides specifically. I spoke in general, what pt141 is used for.


sounds like cross elitepeptides off the list.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 26, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't know if it was you or someone else that stated they hated Wes when I was griping about ASF before.
> I kind of stood up for him at the time but that dude has gone over the edge not only with his constant nutty conspiracies but also with his behavior regarding him trying to cover for shit sources over at ASF when you made light of issues is enough for me to say no thank you in regards to having any association with him.


That was probably me.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 6, 2022)

Well I placed n order last night for tb500/ bpc157 blend. As you all know I have plenty of injuries so I will leave a review. But mareasearchchem.net is legit so is peptide sciences. The verdict is out on recon. I’m running their mod129 I think it’s cjc/no dac. I’m going to get blood work towards the end to see my gh levels but I should know pretty quick if they work.


----------

